# Hobby T600 Handbook?



## tankerpaul50 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all we are newbies to M/H and this site (BRILLIANT SITE) we have hobby T600 2007 model and are looking for a user hand book can anyone help


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Mines a 2006 & bought new in Germany. Back in UK, went to local Ford dealer & they supplied the English version FOC.
Jackeen


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Absent or missing handbooks relating to either the vehicle itself or for internal equipment like fridges, hobs and cookers etc. seem to be a frequent occurence for those having purchased a second hand MH. I think the main reason for this is perhaps when the original owner sells the MH they forget to include the handbooks and perhaps other valuable history paperwork, which maybe they kept at home rather than in the van.

So, anyone who _has_ got a handbook would be perhaps be understandably reluctant to part with it! One suggestion however is to contact the previous registered keeper who's details will be on your V5C, just in case he's still got it tucked away in his bookcase. Worth a try?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have these..................................


OLD CAR MANUALS.
1990 Pontiac Transport.
1975 to 1979 Ford ‘D’ series truck workshop manauals.
1960’s Fiat 1800 Italian.
1970 to 1973 Hilman Avenger Sunbeam.
1966 Hunter Minx.
1967 Triumph Autobook two.
1962 to 1968 BMC Autobook Six.
1963 Hilman Imp Singer Sunbeam.
1965 Hilman Imp Singer Sunbeam.
1975 to 1978 Austin Princess.
1976 to 1978 Ford Fiesta.
1976 to 1978 Ford Cortina.
1987 to 1989 Citroen AX.
1964 to 1980 Citroen Dyane.
1971 to 1979 Citroen GS.
1972 on Vauxhall Victor.
1960 on BMC 1100 series.
1982 American Ford Econoline.
1982 American Ford light truck Bronco.
1956 to 1962 Ford Consul Zephyr.
1999 Chrysler Town & Country.
1987 to 1988 Ford Escort.
1978 to 1979 Dodge motorhome chassis.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any of these of use to you?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*HOBBY 600*

TANKERBOY50

I have a Hobby 650 FL (2010) book which may of use to you, not sure what date yours is.. I can send it to you, to photocopy if you promise to return when you have finished with it.

Just been to van to have a look at book and it shows T600FC and T600FLC . If of interest to you please pm me

WASFITONCE


----------

